# The best looking atriums



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I would like to see pics of some of the best looking atriums in the world


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Joker - Split (the biggest mall in the city...a day before the opening):


















It's not the biggest, but it's mine... :cheers:


----------



## calenzano (Apr 3, 2006)

trump tower 5th avenue


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Taller said:


> For exterior I give it a 7, but for interior it get's a 10.


I would have to agree. This Calatrava atrium in Toronto is one of the best I've seen anywhere. It is sandwiched between the TD Canada Trust Tower and Bay-Wellington Tower.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Burj Al-Arab...the apsolute winner :master: :


















:cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Atrium in BCE Place by Calatrava
Toronto


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Ballota said:


> Burj Al-Arab...the absolute winner :master: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

by ElaineNg









Tor Eirik









peej5733 (had to sneak this in here)









s_s fayoumi









Pete the painter









Steve's Canon XTI


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Montreal's World Trade Centre


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Lloyds Building Underwritting room...




























British Museum great court....


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Burj Al-Arab looks like an inferior/tacky version of the Jin Mao's.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> The Burj Al-Arab looks like an inferior/tacky version of the Jin Mao's.


Certainly not as nice to my eye as the design fails to get across the height anywhere near aswell...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

They both look like they were going for a 'texture' look - i.e., whole is greater than the sum of the parts.

Jin Mao most certainly beats it in that respect.

I suppose it depends on what you reckon they were going for, or what you're looking for in particular.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Burj Al Arab is too over the top and could never compare to Jin Mao. Its just too much turn down the volume.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Milwaukee Art Museum (unknown photographer):


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

I say the BCE Place in Toronto is the best atrium in the world designed by Calatrava..

It is simply beatiful and overwhelming when your walking through it and it used to be a road inbetween to skyscrapers and now they filled that road with this masterpiece!

Hence the old building on the left with the gate and door that used to face the road


















Just Amazing, Go Toronto !


----------



## jak3m (Aug 1, 2007)

Im going to have to go with the Toronto one.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Palazzo, Las Vegas


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Grand Hyatt at the Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai.


----------



## Cardpooch (Oct 31, 2003)

Marriott Marquis Atlanta.










I still conisder this to be THE atrium by which others are judged by.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ i am blinded by heavans light ! btw good pic


----------

